# Resection of subaortic membrane and limited morrow septal myomectomy



## krishnatranscode (Dec 27, 2016)

SUBAORTIC MEMBRANE WAS RESECTED AND LIMITED SEPTAL MYOMECTOMY WSA PERFORMED UNDER RIGHT-LEFT COMMUSIURE WITH EXCISION OF SEPTAL MUSCLE.  

What is appropriate CPT for this PROCEDURE 33415 OR 33416


----------



## Amy Pritchett (Jan 10, 2017)

Without seeing the complete operative report, I would code 33416
"The provider performs a ventriculomyotomy or ventriculomyectomy, an incision into the muscular heart wall, which may include removing part of the muscle. The procedure treats idiopathic hypertrophic subaortic stenosis. "
"The provider opens the chest, typically by sternotomy, opens the pericardium and may remove a portion to use as a patch. The aorta is then opened above the aortic valve and removes ventricular muscle and tissue."

Hope this helps


----------

